# PuritySourceLabs.com Sponsored: Justhav2p's Transformation



## justhav2p (Dec 17, 2014)

PuritySourceLabs.com has graciously sponsored my transformation. This is NOT a workout journal, yet a physical journey from skinny fat to lean and mean.

 Stats:
 29
 6'2"
 240 lbs
 24% BF


 16 Week Goal: Be lean, vascular & have enough mass where I don't look like Brad Pitt in Fight Club.
 29
 6'2"
 215 lbs
 10% BF

 Cycle Hisory: 2 "Real" Cycles.  
 1: 500mgs Test E for 12 weeks w/ Dbol kickstart. 
 2: 500mgs Test E w/ 300mgs Deca w/ dbol kickstart - 12 weeks.

 I say only 2 "Real" cycles since I have done 5 yet  3 of 5 were either bunk gears(other sponsors still here or gone now) or stopped early due to wifey needing baby batter.

 Actually, the only 2 real cycles were PuritySourceLabs.com Euro-Pharmacies Gear Line - True Story.

 Current Cycle: First Pin Yesterday (all PSL Gears DUH!!!
 Week 1-4 
 50mgs Dbol - 1hr before workout
 Week 1 - 16
 750mgs Test E
 750mgs EQ
 Daily
 10mgs Exemestane 

 PCT - Clomid


 Diet 
 Meal 1: 2 Eggs, 3/4 Cup Egg Whites
 Meal 2: 8oz Chicken Breast , 1/3 Can of String Beans
 Meal 3: Large Tuna Can w/ 1 tbs Mayo
 Meal 4: PWO - BSN Synth6 Strawberry w/ Water
 Meal 5: 8oz Chicken Breast , 1/3 Can of String Beans
 Meal 6: 8oz Chicken Breast , 1/3 Can of String Beans or Optimum Nutriition 50grams Protien 

 Daily Macros
 Calories = 1900 
 Protien = 273g
 Carbs= 34g
 Fat= 53g

 My BMR is roughly 2300. 

 I can happily eat the same thing everyday. I am running into an issue getting used to eating 6 meals a day - I used to skip till dinner. Now full and forcing the meals after breakfast. Waking up at 2am with hunger pains.

 First Week back in the gym & just taking it easy. 
 Worked out legs today
 Squats - 3 Sets 135
 Calve lifts - 3 Sets 135
 Leg Curls - 3 Sets 75

 Just trying to get back in the rhythm.

 Pics coming as soon as the Devil(mother in law) leaves my house tomorrow


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 17, 2014)

Here is just a small gear porn stash - the rest is OTW


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 18, 2014)

I substituted chicken thighs for chicken breast. A little more fat to the diet but still close in range to my goal macros.

Shoulders
DB Military Press 4x8  45lbs 
DB Front Lifts  3x8  20lbs
DB Side Lifts  3x8 20lbs
BB Front Shrugs 3x12 160lbs
BB Behind Back Shrugs 3x12  160lbs



My Pics aren't pretty - I could make 1,000 excuses but the truth is I love Cake.


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 20, 2014)

Yesterday hit bi's and tri's<br />
<br />
DB Curl 3 x 10   30lbs<br />
DB Hammer 3x12 30lbs<br />
BB Hands In Curl 3 x 12  60lbs<br />
DB Tri push back  3x12 30lbs<br />
DBTri overhead extensions 3x12 30lbs<br />
Tri Rope Pull down  3x12 40lbs<br />
<br />
<br />
Feeling more energy ad the week continued and maintained my diet in the presence of cake and cookies at a x-mas party last night, although I did eat most of the shrimp!!!<br />






<br />
<br />
<br />
Today a simple 30 minute cardiovascular and some abs work. <br />





<br/>


----------



## Conceal30 (Dec 20, 2014)

Subbed


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 22, 2014)

Sunday sucked. 

 I ended up going to the Greenbay  vs. Bucs  Game. Ate peanuts and drank beer. Met a dime with cut off shorts so short nice ass was hanging out.


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 22, 2014)

Today Hit Chest.

 DB Press 5x5  50lbs
 DB Incline 4x5 50lbs
 DB Flys 3x12  20lbs
 Cable Flys 3x12  30lbs

 All in all I feel great. The Dbol def added some water weight so I plan on checking the scale weekly so I don't get short sighted.

 I plan on adding clen to get a little help shredding some of this fat.


----------



## jozifp103 (Dec 23, 2014)

*Keep it up bro! No more cheating! You want this bad I can tell, now prove it!*


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 23, 2014)

Today I began with 1 hour of fasted cardio. I tried one of the workouts on the treadmill. I jogged the flats.






 Today was the 3rd pin. I am rotating injection shots so I jabbed my deltoid with 3ml.  Surprisingly  no pain or pip!!!!! I did a delt  shot with a different  brand and couldn't lift my arm up for a few days. PSL's gear is THAT SMOOTH!!!!

 Heading to the gym in an hour to work my back. But first, a Sexy pic of my late breakfast!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeah, that's a Samsung stove. Come at me bro.


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 24, 2014)

Fasted cardio this AM. I got home, took care of shit and went back to the gym to realize they were closed for the rest of today and X-mas Day WTF!?!??!<br />
<br />
I have to start looking into a home gym forreal!<br />
<br />





<br/>


----------



## strongman760 (Dec 26, 2014)

Interested to see how u like the psl gear I was thinking about trying them for my next cycle. Just curious if your trying to get lean and drop weight why the dbol? Was it just to jump start the cycle?  Like the log man I'll be checking it out!!


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 28, 2014)

Today was Shoulders

DB Shoulder Press
10 - 45lbs
8 - 45lbs
8 - 45lbs
8 - 45lbs

DB Side Lat Raises
10 - 30lbs
8 - 30lbs
8 - 30lbs
8 - 30lbs

DB Front Raises
4 x 12 - 25lbs

Shoulder Shrugs
4 x 12 195lbs


A lot has happened since last post and really buisy burying a great friend. Back to normal life so gym is back to Priority #1. I was away from the house since last post I was even a day late pinning. As soon as I pinned, I could almost feel like a rush feeling. It felt great! 

Can't wait to tomorrow to destroy chest.


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 28, 2014)

strongman760 said:


> Interested to see how u like the psl gear I was thinking about trying them for my next cycle. Just curious if your trying to get lean and drop weight why the dbol? Was it just to jump start the cycle?  Like the log man I'll be checking it out!!



I highly recommend PSL Gear. Comparing PSL vs. Others it's like knowing the difference between Nike's and Airwalks.

Starting with the Dbol was just something to kickstart it with. I'll lose the water weight soon after stopping after end of week 4 so it's just a way for me to get some strength gains.


----------



## jozifp103 (Dec 29, 2014)

justhav2p said:


> Today was Shoulders
> 
> DB Shoulder Press
> 10 - 45lbs
> ...


*​Terribly sorry to hear about your friend. I lost a friend just yesterday in a car accident, and ended a long term relationship the day before...life can bring on anything at any time. Props for staying motivated through the tough times though!*


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 30, 2014)

Yesterday Hit Chest
 DB INcline 
 10x50
 10x50
 8x50
 8x50
 DB Flat Bench
 8x50
 6x50
 10x45
 10x45
 DB Flyes
 4  -  8x25

I am feeling amazing. I have a ton more energy. The weights are getting lighter, hence the constant increase. 
 Diet has stayed on track yet the scale is stagnant at 240. I can guess the no weight change iis due to water weight and hopefully a little musce increase in a calorie deficit.


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 1, 2015)

Tuesday hit Back
 Deadlift 
 12x195
 8x245
 8x265
 8x275

 DB Row
 4 sets 55x12

 Pulley Row
 3 Sets 12x80

 Lat Pull Down
 3 Sets 8x90

 I really felt the Dbol and maybe some Test kick in with strength gains. Notice the large jump in weight on the Deadlift. I realized I needed to stack a lot more weight as it was going up EASY! I kinda blow my load on deads and don't save the energy to go HAM on the other weights. I can't wait till next week to slam back again and see if the weights rise like this again.

 Wednesday- Legs
 Squats
 4 Sets 8x175
 Standing Calf Raises
 4 Sets 8x175
 Leg Extensions
 3 sets 12x80
 Leg Curls 
 3 Sets 12x80
 Seat Calf Raises
 3 Sets 12x110

 I fucking hate leg day. It is brutal. I have long legs so it sucks doing squats. It's not even like I can lift that much either. 

 Today I havent left my bed. Between my legs hurting and the wife being 9 months preggo, I just lounged and rubbed her back all day. I'll be back at it tomorrow ready to kill my shoulders.


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 1, 2015)

For some reason the boy look gave me a raging boner.

Gotta be the test e kicking in.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 1, 2015)

justhav2p said:


> Sunday sucked.
> 
> I ended up going to the Greenbay  vs. Bucs  Game. Ate peanuts and drank beer. Met a dime with cut off shorts so short nice ass was hanging out.



You still married bro


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 1, 2015)

Happily married. Eye candy is candy.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 2, 2015)

True true!


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 2, 2015)

Bump for ep gear being awesome


----------



## dolphfan (Jan 4, 2015)

justhav2p said:


> Sunday sucked.
> 
> I ended up going to the Greenbay  vs. Bucs  Game. Ate peanuts and drank beer. Met a dime with cut off shorts so short nice ass was hanging out.






Subbed! A fellow Packer fan!!!


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 4, 2015)

Friday was Shoulders.
DB Shoulder Press
55x8
50x8
50x8
50x8

DB Side Arm Raises
 3 Sets 30x8

DB Front Arm Raises
 3 Sets 30x8

Shrugs
3 sets 90x12

Saturday hit Bi's and Tri's
DB Curl
3 Sets 35x8

EZ Curl 
3 Sets 60x12

Hammer Curls
3 Sets 30x10

Tri DB Pushbacks
3 Set 30x10

Skull Crushers
3 Sets 60x10

Rope Pull Downs
3 sets 40x10

Today I vegged on the couch. Went grocery shopping with the wife and felt like I owned the store. The men I saw I felt like I could break them like twigs. Saw a friend I hadn't seen in 3 weeks and he said I was looking a lot leaner and I was holding my posture more together. I'm still pretty fat though 

I head back to work after a week off. Diet will stay in check. I doubt I'll do any cardio since I would have to wake up at 5am to get it done with weights in the evening. Plus, not sure how many orders we will get that might make it long days back at work.


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 6, 2015)

[quote name="theCaptn'" post=500244]Fucker you can do early morning cardio. 5am is easy, just have a bunch of stims beside your bed to pop as soon as your alarm goes off![/QUOTE]<br />
And yesterday I am thankful I didn't wake up at 5am. worked an average 11 hour day. I was so fucking pissed. The orders I told my crew to do before I left on Holiday were the same orders I come back and have to stay late to do.<br />
<br />
On a better note I was just offered a Manager position today. My cheap company will probably find a way to Fuck me.......<br />
<br />
My weight is 242 this morning. That is a 2lbs increase since the start. I feel amazing and beat the shit out of the Iron but still know the fat is there heavily. I psycho analyzed my diet and I revealed I am eating 2 ounces of chicken more then I need to in order to maintain 50 grams of protien per serving.<br />
<br />
I will be dialing in my chicken consumption to 6 ounces per sitting now. No cheat meal anytime soon.<br />
<br />
Yesterday was pizza day at Planet Fatness. All they needed was a pin?ta  and they could have hosted a quincenaera 's. <br />
<br />
Yesterday was chest day and I have stayed with the dumbells but have outgrown the 60 lbs max bells they carry. Faggottrey. I'll probably  use the db's after I kill the smithmachine (yeah no free weight barbell WTF!)<br />
<br />
DB Incline<br />
60x12 <br />
60x10<br />
60x10<br />
60x10<br />
<br />
DB Flat<br />
60x10<br />
60x8<br />
60x8<br />
60x6<br />
<br />
DB Flyes <br />
3 sets 30x10<br />
<br />
I stood in line for cables to get some lower chest Flyes in but couldn't wait as it seemed like the fatties started a conga line.<br />
<br />
Today was back.  The weights keep going up. Between the Test E and the Dbol synergy it's making the weights feel like I am lifting cotton candy. The only thing fully holding me back is I just can't seem to grip such a heavy loaded barbell before my fingers feel like they are gonna fall off. <br />
<br />
DB Rows<br />
3 sets 60x10<br />
<br />
Deads <br />
195x12<br />
285x8<br />
305x4<br />
Drop set 285x5  - 195x12  - 105x12  <br />
[quote name="theCaptn'" post=500244]Fucker you can do early morning cardio. 5am is easy, just have a bunch of stims beside your bed to pop as soon as your alarm goes off![/QUOTE]<br />
And yesterday I am thankful I didn't wake up at 5am. worked an average 11 hour day. I was so fucking pissed. The orders I told my crew to do before I left on Holiday were the same orders I come back and have to stay late to do.<br />
<br />
On a better note I was just offered a Manager position today. My cheap company will probably find a way to Fuck me.......<br />
<br />
My weight is 242 this morning. That is a 2lbs increase since the start. I feel amazing and beat the shit out of the Iron but still know the fat is there heavily. I psycho analyzed my diet and I revealed I am eating 2 ounces of chicken more then I need to in order to maintain 50 grams of protien per serving.<br />
<br />
I will be dialing in my chicken consumption to 6 ounces per sitting now. No cheat meal anytime soon.<br />
<br />
Yesterday was pizza day at Planet Fatness. All they needed was a pin?ta  and they could have hosted a quincenaera 's. <br />
<br />
Yesterday was chest day and I have stayed with the dumbells but have outgrown the 60 lbs max bells they carry. Faggottrey. I'll probably  use the db's after I kill the smithmachine (yeah no free weight barbell WTF!)<br />
<br />
DB Incline<br />
60x12 <br />
60x10<br />
60x10<br />
60x10<br />
<br />
DB Flat<br />
60x10<br />
60x8<br />
60x8<br />
60x6<br />
<br />
DB Flyes <br />
3 sets 30x10<br />
<br />
I stood in line for cables to get some lower chest Flyes in but couldn't wait as long<br/>


----------



## jozifp103 (Jan 7, 2015)

*​Been following along. Can't wait to see your results bro!*


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 7, 2015)

jozifp103 said:


> *​Been following along. Can't wait to see your results bro!*




I am uber pissed today. I worked over 12 hrs and just didn't have the energy to hit the gym tonight. 

On top of that the Manager position I was offered I haven't accepted yet since the fucking Boss won't write down a formal offer. He expects me to accept the new position with a shit top of responsibility for the same pay? Fucking Quack.


----------



## jozifp103 (Jan 13, 2015)

*​How's it coming bro?*


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 19, 2015)

So I got the promotion at work and all of last week went from my home of 80* to Corporate Headquarters of -10*. Of course my phone broke so I couldn't update my log.

 And of course I was working 18 hour days(what was supposed to be them training me turned into me just working on orders since they were understaffed) and no fucking gym in this shithole city. On my breaks I would hide in the back of the warehouse and do pull ups, sit ups and push ups, but in all it was  a total waste of a week for my goals.

 There was no way of bringing any test or eq with me and so last minute that I didn't have a chance to send myself any in the mail so I doubled up the dose before I left.

 Back on track this week. His Chest today but I need to commit to early morning cardio for an hour if I am going to catchup with my week of shit.

 Today
 DB Bench
 3 Sets 10x60
 Incline Bench
 3 Sets 10x50
 Decline Cable Flys
 3 Sets 12x40
 DB Shoulder Front Raises
 3 Sets 10x30

 NO MORE EXCUSES ON CARDIO!​


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 20, 2015)

6am cardio!!!!!

FUCK I was tired!

At least the 75+ Hispanic women gave me some eye candy to look at.


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 22, 2015)

Yesterday morning another round of 6am cardio.





Went back to hit my back in the evening.

Between the morning cardio, the calorie deficit and the 14 - 16 hour work day I have NO energy to hit weights in the evening.

I need to research a better split with my workload that I can commit to. 
Maybe a 4x a week full body workout with Alot of calisthenics. Hmmmm.

Got home today to see a nice surprise in my wife's hands, TOUCHDOWN!!!!


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 22, 2015)

.


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 26, 2015)

Last 2 days spent at the hospital with a false call from the wifey having contractions..... Doctors has us hang out just in case it was the real deal.

Just dropped the wife off and at the gym. Don't fuck with my chest day women!!!!!


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 26, 2015)

Just got back from an awesome chest day.

 DB Bench
 12x60
 10x60
 8x60 Drop Set 8x45  & 8x25

 DB Flys
 3 Sets
 12x30

 I would normally hit Incline Bench before Cable Decline Flys but the line for a bench was around the cardio machines.
 4 Sets
 12x40

 Incline DB Bench
 9x50
 7x5
 6x50 Drop Set 5x35  -  5x25

 Diet has been pretty standard. Even If I don't have my pre-packed lunch like the hospital this last weekend I make great choices on why I intake. Always keeping it clean and asking for no extra sauce or butter.

 I feel like a million bucks in the gym and out. It's an amazing feeling to feel like a god among mere mortals. I owe cardio back at 6am for the rest of the week. My devil mother in law brought her keurig over so I am drinking up her starbucks caramel flavored cups - FUCKING DELICIOUS!

 I am still fat but will post a progress pic by the end of the week. If anything it will give me more motivation to NOT skip the cardio and maybe even double it up by adding cardio to after my weights in the evening.

 PSL = The TITS!


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 28, 2015)

Monday 6am Cardio. 

Since Monday hours at work have increased from rough 12hrs to 16-18hrs. I am getting pretty tired doing 4 peoples jobs. The money isn't bad but the opportunity cost is lost of spending time with the wife, enjoying life, working out or doing anything productive on the side that I could develop into my own business and thrive.

The part about having time and energy to develop a business plan and put it into action is the biggest drawback. If I am motivated as much as I am to push my current employers business as far and much as I do with constraints of piss poor leadership from a GM and scumbag coworkers, the sky would be my limit if I concentrated that energy into my own biz.

I honestly think the only reason I have the energy to get through my day is the synergy of the Test/EQ & Caffeine from Black Coffee.

I don't know if I can do 4:30am Cardio when facing another super long day. FML. I would do something on a break or lunch but unfortunately I've had to skip all breaks just to be able to get out of there. 

At least it's been really easy to maintain a cutting diet.


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 29, 2015)

6am cardio.

Left work at 3pm and ran to the hospital because I'm having a BABY!!!!


----------



## justhav2p (Feb 1, 2015)

Baby is 8lbs 3oz's and 22 inches!!!!!!!!!!!!


Diet has pretty much taken a nose dive. Ive eaten whatever I can when I can since the wife and I have been super buisy. Every hour we have a nurse coming in to ask questions or run a test. We should be released around ;midnight = over 4 days in this hospital.

My wife has slept roughly 3 hours in 72 hours and I am pretty close behind her. I plan on crashing as soon as 'i get home and treating tomorrow like a fresh start.


----------



## Big Puppy (Feb 1, 2015)

Congrats on the baby dude


----------



## GOTGrowth (Feb 1, 2015)

justhav2p said:


> Baby is 8lbs 3oz's and 22 inches!!!!!!!!!!!!   Diet has pretty much taken a nose dive. Ive eaten whatever I can when I can since the wife and I have been super buisy. Every hour we have a nurse coming in to ask questions or run a test. We should be released around ;midnight = over 4 days in this hospital.  My wife has slept roughly 3 hours in 72 hours and I am pretty close behind her. I plan on crashing as soon as 'i get home and treating tomorrow like a fresh start.


  Congratulations on the baby.


----------



## dolphfan (Feb 1, 2015)

Congratulations on the baby!!! Take some time off from work and the gym. Wifey will thank you, trust me!!!


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 2, 2015)

Psl gear doesn't lower your sperm count.Congratulations man!


----------

